# cfdisk: fatal error?? warning?? bad primary?? cylinder?? :D

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

che guida stai seguendo?

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

ma se provi a mettere un livecd con grafica(buntu) e lanci gparted? (Teoricamente dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa..ma prova un po)

Oppure puoi partizionare da os x con diskutil..

----------

## Elbryan

 *drins wrote:*   

> Sto cercando di installare gentoo sul mio laptop, lanciando cfdisk /dev/sda mi riporta i seguenti errori:
> 
> Warning!! Unsupported GTP (GUID Partition Table) detected. Use GNU Parted.
> 
> Mentre dopo aver dato invio:
> ...

 

Usa parted. Cfdisk e compagnia non supportano GPT (come dice il messaggio d'errore).

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *drins wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   che guida stai seguendo? 
> 
> Nessuna

 

scusa, eh! non è che domandavo così tanto per...

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *drins wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*    *drins wrote:*    *Peach wrote:*   che guida stai seguendo? 
> 
> Nessuna 
> 
> scusa, eh! non è che domandavo così tanto per... 
> ...

 

molto strano: non solo dovrebbe essere incluso, ma se fai una ricerca non c'è nessuno che si lamenta della mancanza di tale tool dal cd di installazione.

Che cd stai usando? versione etc

hai provato con una versione precedente?

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> usa un livecd che ti permetta di installare questo tool dato che non è incluso

 

ok, non avendo un mac chiaramente andavo solo ad occhio. 

Sembra che il discorso sia questo: mac-fdisk va bene solo per le vecchie versioni di mac ppc e quindi, chiaramente è sulla guida ppc.

Sui mac intel l'unica cosa che funziona è "parted" perchè GPT compilant, come ti hanno già detto all'inizio.

hai provato ad usarlo (al posto di gparted)?

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *drins wrote:*   

> "parted" è un tool incluso su mac os x? 
> 
> lanciando da terminale "parted":
> 
> name:~ lh$ parted
> ...

 

no parted di solito lo trovi incluso nel livecd: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted

Ora che capisco che è gparted di macos a darti problemi la cosa si fa interessante... sotto linux gparted è "gnome parted" non vorrei che sotto unix gparted stia per "gnu parted".

Imho, proverei a riavviare con un livecd, partizionerei e formatterei da lì e poi tornerei su mac per finire l'installazione scompattando e chrootandomi.

----------

